# What is the oldest you can breed a doe



## brokencranch (Jan 6, 2012)

I am getting a few goats... and i have a friend that wants to give me a couple goats... they are 5 years old though and i am not really sure how long does and bucks are fertile?? i know that sounds like a dumb question but i have no idea :shrug: so if you know anything about ages please let me know!!
thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not a dumb question at all... :hug: 

I have a 9 year old ....that still produces well.... 

What I do is ...if the Doe is healthy and no kidding issues each year....I will continue to breed her.... 
If a Doe is taken care of properly...bred once a year no more than that......she will last you a very long time..... :thumb:


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I also have 2 Boers that are 9 years old. They still produce good quality kids and are able to feed them with no problem. One of them has a very large tummy at all times but she isn't shown just used to kid and hang out at the farm so I am ok with that. Look at your potential goats feet are they weak in the pasterns is there bite still good that they will not have problems eating. Does the udder still have good structure to it or is it pendulous? Do they kid easily and can they feed them on there own or do they end up being bottle babies? Those would be my main concerns. Good luck!
Anna Burkholder


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There are no dumb questions here! 

Some goats can produce clear up until their last few years of life. It can depend a lot on genetics, proper care, and health of the goat. With good care, they can produce kids for a long time. I have a 10 yo doe who is still producing just fine. Nice chubby and healthy. :thumb:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've got a kid reserved from a doe who is turning 11. She's been ultrasounded carrying at least twins. As long as they are well cared for and don't have any other health problems a doe can produce for a long time.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Is is possible to see some pictures of these older does? Esp. the ones that maintain larger tummies all the time? I have a 6 year old doe and she seems very healthy. I am planning on breeding her in april/may for fall kids.

I have asked about her tummy, here, before and have been advised that she just has "saddle bags" and that should not interfere w/her kidding at all. I wholeheartedly believe this is true--I would just like to compare her tummy (that always stays the same) w/other older does just so I see more of it and become more relaxed about it. 

So if anyone has pic's they would like to share I sure would love to look at them. I could also add some of my doe for comparison.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I bred a doe until she was 9. She definently was healthy enough to keep going but because she was my first registered doe who I bought when she was 7 I had NO idea of her past care. She seemed very healthy though. She did always look sunken in her sides but vet said she was in great shape

I think if a doe is kidding nicely and taking good care of kids. Kids always coming out and doing well then I would keep breeding her until 10 or even longer. I personally consider mine pets and would love them to live a long life. I know the sooner they stop having kids the longer life they will have


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Well cared for does can breed up to 10 years old. Usually they are retired at 10 but some people breed past that, providing they are healthy. Going past 9 or 10 may be taking a risk of loosing the doe. It might be better to retire the doe at such a age and she might live 15-20 years old.

Some does can be "done early" if they were not cared for. I have seen does that are 7 or 8 and they look like they would die soon.
IMO, if they were cared for properly with a stress free life with loving owners they should not be so bad so early.

If the doe is healthy, in shape, and usually kids easily then I would go for it.
You may be able to breed the doe for 5 more years but keep an eye on her in a few years (when she starts getting old)to make sure she is healthy and that you think she can handle the breeding/kidding.

I hear 3-5 years old is prime age for dairy goats...not sure what breed you have.
With the dairy goats around that age they sometimes produce more kids and more milk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know a goat that had kids when she was 13! I agree with everyone else, as long as she is healthy and welled cared for then go ahead!


----------



## brokencranch (Jan 6, 2012)

Well I think we are going to get her. I can always take her back if we decide not to keep her ! I am not getting my goats until next weekend or so. so I have plenty of time to research more and more and ask more questions!! but you guys are the best help so far. The internet doesnt really cover detail unlike here.. i like details i want to know what can happen and all that soooo you guys just keep filling my book with tips and things that can happen and what to be ready for !! it is MUCH appriecatied!!!!!!! Plus my husband is more willing to do things if i learn a lot about them first  Thanks guys!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5: :thumb: Your welcome.... :greengrin:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Lori Harfert of SweetGoats had a doe who passed away at 14 or 15. She had babies I think up to 14 years old with no problems. As long as they are in good health and taken care of they can produce for you. It's what nature intended


----------

